# Aflac New Commercial w/pigeons



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

You have to see this new commercial...It`s really funny....The duck is break dancing,and the pigeons love it also......Alamo


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Alamo said:


> You have to see this new commercial...It`s really funny....The duck is break dancing,and the pigeons love it also......Alamo


Is this it? Cute 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JACaiIZvsOU&tracker=False


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thats funny.........*


Msfreebird said:


> Is this it? Cute
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JACaiIZvsOU&tracker=False


----------



## bradish (Sep 25, 2010)

Love it! Funny!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

You watch.......because of 'Taking on Tyson', they'll be alot more 'pigeon stuff' on TV...........


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

"Pays the doctors BOYEEE!"

hahaha


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

My favorite pigeon commercial is the first commercial I "pigeon wrangled" on.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZbSyvKAHak
The other commercials, I "pigeon wrangled" on, for Healthy Choice, don't appear to have made it to Youtube.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Love it!! LOL!!!


----------

